# Wood Elves vs Dark Elves 2250 (pics & audio commentary)



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Good looking armies, great generalship... what more could you want.

p1 - 



p2 - 




Below: I shake my fist at thee!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking forward to watching this one later.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really interesting report as usual Vaul, thanks for sharing!  I always find it useful to see how differently other people play sometimes and the decisions that they make, etc.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed watching that one Vaul, thanks a lot.


----------



## melforn (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice video, the game was a bit unpredictable but I bet it was fun to play!


----------

